# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  بهترین راه برای ساخت Setup واسه برنامه ای که با Sql و دات نت 3.5 چیست؟

## saeid69

چطور میشه یه

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

*Install Shield
*

----------

